# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Posie] Ode a un bien-aim

## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Une petite posie, a un 'tre' qui bien souvent illumine ma petite vie ...
En esprant que vous apprcierez, mme si elle peut paratre un peu ose.

"
Toi, mon dmon suceur
Toi, le glouton du syphon
Toi, dont j'aime le manche pour sa raideur
Et le reste pour sa souplesse
Tes ardeurs  la tche me remplissent d'motions
Toi qui t'embarde d'une caresse
Toi qui explore sans peur et sans pudeur
Les recoins de mon intrieur
Toi que j'aimerais comme un frre aime sa soeur
Toi

...

...

...

...

Mon aspirateur
"

 ::mouarf::

----------

